# Mise a jour ipod nano avant dernière version



## arthur244 (10 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir quel est la dernière version de l'ipod nano


----------



## Wilthek (11 Août 2012)

arthur244 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voulais savoir quel est la dernière version de l'ipod nano



Bonjour,

Modèle Nano 6G et firmware 1.2


----------



## arthur244 (11 Août 2012)

J'ai un ipod nano avant dernière génération version 1.0.2 et mémoire 8 go.


----------

